# Airlift Compressor Doesn't Kick on when Low PSI



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

Just as the title states, my compressor used to kick on no problems for 3 months. When hitting below 110 PSI it would fire up. It stopped the other day.

The only way I noticed it will kick on is if I press what looks like the "Kill Switch" white button that goes through my 30amp fuse straight from the compressor. It's a white top button that can be pressed in & this automatically kicks the compressor on. However, the compressor only fills up to about 30psi and then shuts off again, shooting the white button back out from its pressed in position. 

If people have no idea which white button I'm talking about I can post some pictures.


Oh and.. I have v2 digital management.


----------



## jessejenson (Apr 6, 2015)

Sounds like you either have a problem with your relay, a poor compressor ground, or your compressor is about to take a dump. 

How long have you had the system installed? What is your compressor grounded too?

Jesse


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

The V2 system does not include anything like the button you have described. Did you do the install?


----------



## atekind (May 17, 2004)

*Breaker*



[email protected] said:


> The V2 system does not include anything like the button you have described. Did you do the install?


Is there maybe a circuit breaker that is tripping and he is resetting it? Then it trips again?


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

so as stated above it is a circuit breaker that is tripping every time I pop it back in the compressor will kick on fill the tank for about 30 and trip again.

also I didn't do the install.

And it is a body ground.

I know nothing about this stuff. But thats why im here (to learn)  do if Im missing any info let me know I can provide it.

Could a seized up check valve cause the issue? I dont think mines seized up yet... but I ordered an smc one on its way... because I heard they are better anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

natiebest said:


> so as stated above it is a circuit breaker that is tripping every time I pop it back in the compressor will kick on fill the tank for about 30 and trip again.
> 
> also I didn't do the install.
> 
> ...


A seized check valve could cause the issue. The easiest way to check would be to remove the air filter on the compressor then turn the compressor on. If there is air coming out of that port then you have a bad check valve.

It sounds like more of a wiring issue, but with the circuit breaker in the system and not know how the rest of the system is wired it is hard to tell for sure.


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> A seized check valve could cause the issue. The easiest way to check would be to remove the air filter on the compressor then turn the compressor on. If there is air coming out of that port then you have a bad check valve.
> 
> It sounds like more of a wiring issue, but with the circuit breaker in the system and not know how the rest of the system is wired it is hard to tell for sure.


Yesterday I think we cracked down on the issue. There seemed to be a fuse up under the hood already & on top of that we had the circuit breaker in the trunk between the compressor. We decided to take out the circuit breaker running from the compressor and just leave it up to the fuse up front under the hood. This solved the issue with the compressor being shut off because of the circuit breaker tripping. Now the compressor kicks on when it needs to and it doesnt stop until the tank is full.

I'll be switching the check valve out too.


Can anyone tell me how HOT the compressor should be getting ? I have mine directly bolted into my false floor, so it's not hidden under anything.& I noticed that dropping my tank down to about 100 PSI and letting the compressor kick on to fill it to 173-175'ish leaves the compressor pretty hot too touch If you kept your hand on it long enough it eventually is too hot to hold. A guy at airlift technical support told me it was fine for them to get that hot. I believe him but would just like some reassurance since the summer hasn't even arrived here and I can only imagine how hot the compressor would be then


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

natiebest said:


> Yesterday I think we cracked down on the issue. There seemed to be a fuse up under the hood already & on top of that we had the circuit breaker in the trunk between the compressor. We decided to take out the circuit breaker running from the compressor and just leave it up to the fuse up front under the hood. This solved the issue with the compressor being shut off because of the circuit breaker tripping. Now the compressor kicks on when it needs to and it doesnt stop until the tank is full.
> 
> I'll be switching the check valve out too.
> 
> ...


Glad you got the issue tracked down!

Yes, the compressor can get extremely hot, especially if you are constantly cycling the suspension. As long as it is not really close to anything and can get some fresh air, it will be just fine.


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Glad you got the issue tracked down!
> 
> Yes, the compressor can get extremely hot, especially if you are constantly cycling the suspension. As long as it is not really close to anything and can get some fresh air, it will be just fine.



Oh, okay sounds good eace::thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

The viair compressors get ridiculously hot to the touch, or even if you just hover your hand above them. Under a false floor with poor air circulation is even worse, at least they come with a built in thermal overload switch to prevent them from overheating too much. 
You can always add 12V computer style cooling fans into the area below the false floor or in between the areas to transfer airflow to the compressors. Or even better is to mount a fan to the head of the compressors like the AZ's have to draw heat out of the compressors effectively :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, for a single compressor setup, I think AZ is the the best route to go. I've had mine in for a minute and I love the refill time on my 3 gallon.


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

MechEngg said:


> The viair compressors get ridiculously hot to the touch, or even if you just hover your hand above them. Under a false floor with poor air circulation is even worse, at least they come with a built in thermal overload switch to prevent them from overheating too much.
> You can always add 12V computer style cooling fans into the area below the false floor or in between the areas to transfer airflow to the compressors. Or even better is to mount a fan to the head of the compressors like the AZ's have to draw heat out of the compressors effectively :thumbup:





[email protected] said:


> Yeah, for a single compressor setup, I think AZ is the the best route to go. I've had mine in for a minute and I love the refill time on my 3 gallon.




Good to know what they are supposed to get pretty damn hot. I might actually look into one of those compressors above if this one decides to die on meeace:


----------

